# I have an Idea !



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

it occured to me last night while in the workshop as i was marking out some new sub bases on some acrylic that it would be easier to make an adapter ? i.e. as I have a router that's difficult to get guide bush's for I have started to make some new sub bases, but with the router came one 30mm bush, it would easier to use this bush to make an adapter plate by copying the 30mm guide bush but making the center fit the pc style box of bushes i have bought ? has anyone else gone down this route ?
thanks
keith


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tazkb said:


> it occured to me last night while in the workshop as i was marking out some new sub bases on some acrylic that it would be easier to make an adapter ? i.e. as I have a router that's difficult to get guide bush's for I have started to make some new sub bases, but with the router came one 30mm bush, it would easier to use this bush to make an adapter plate by copying the 30mm guide bush but making the center fit the pc style box of bushes i have bought ? has anyone else gone down this route ?
> thanks
> keith


Sure, but you could probably save yourself some trouble for 12 pounds.
Milescraft 1251 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers - EXCLUSIVE SALE PRICE!!: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
The kit includes an adapter for PC style bushes


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

bearing in mind i hate those bases, so full of bloody holes unless your stock is perfectly smooth they catch things and get moved about, just my opinion mate
and also I doubt with my luck that it will fit the Erbauer router anyway ? Plus I have already bought a set of bushes pc style ones so buying another set seems
a bit pointless


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

The bloody holes holes will NOT hang up the router, if you can't find a set of holes to fit your bloody router I'm sure if not you can drill one or two so it will fit ,you just need two screws to hold it to the router, you can use your bloody guides with it and a real plus you can use up to a 2" OD bit without switching the base plate out, try that with a PC type plate that can only take on the PC type guides, plus the bloody base plate is 7" OD to help your bloody router stay flat on your the timber..  one BIG plus you can pop in the brass guide easy and get the ring nut tight and then put in back in place with just a 1/4 turn..

You can't have to many guides 

==



Tazkb said:


> bearing in mind i hate those bases, so full of bloody holes unless your stock is perfectly smooth they catch things and get moved about, just my opinion mate
> and also I doubt with my luck that it will fit the Erbauer router anyway ? Plus I have already bought a set of bushes pc style ones so buying another set seems
> a bit pointless


----------



## wcpalmer (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Keith,

I agree with Bob. I have 4 of those bases mounted on 3 craftsman router and a Bosch router. I have never had a hang up problem with them. The Milescraft base makes changing set ups very convenient.

Bill


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

ok you got me i'll try one as they are on offer, shhhss anything for a quiet life, whats with all the bloodies ? have you cut yourself BOB ? I only used the expletive once mate, no need to go overboard, or maybe it's a miss understanding American Humor ? happens a lot with my American buddy over here.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

:sarcastic:right i have one on it's way, happy now guys ?
if it's crap you know i'll be blaming you don't you :laugh:


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Tazkb said:


> :sarcastic:right i have one on it's way, happy now guys ?
> if it's crap you know i'll be blaming you don't you :laugh:


Probably yourself for not using stock that is not smooth enough to prevent catches.  If you are really worried about the holes catching why don't you chamfer the edges very slightly with a handheld countersink. That way you will have no bloody worries.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Blame bloody John 

===



Tazkb said:


> :sarcastic:right i have one on it's way, happy now guys ?
> if it's crap you know i'll be blaming you don't you :laugh:


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

ok Bob the bloody everything is wearing thin mate, it was only a joke mate.
when it comes I might well use it on the other router as i have an idea it might well be a better fit, I'm just waiting for some jig parts comming then I can get on with the slot mortiser I have made, then I will make some stock of loose tenon material and i'll be ready to do the bed for my son, I really wan't to have a play with a pantograph, just not sure i have enough patience, we will see


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

right o the milescraft base arrived today and guess what, i can only get 2 screws in on the Erbauer router and 3 screws on the B&D router, so not overly impressed, and there is no way of drilling more holes for the Erbauer, so it's back to the base plate building


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tazkb said:


> right o the milescraft base arrived today and guess what, i can only get 2 screws in on the Erbauer router and 3 screws on the B&D router, so not overly impressed, and there is no way of drilling more holes for the Erbauer, so it's back to the base plate building


Two screws will work, I did have to open a couple of the slots up a bit to get one to fit on a Triton.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd. John's post see picture I posted just 2 screws will do the job.
You are making a very easy job to hard 

===



jschaben said:


> Two screws will work, I did have to open a couple of the slots up a bit to get one to fit on a Triton.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Keith, don't be fooled by American movies where every other word is an expletive, I realised some time ago that the average American is not like the movie stars. I speak on Skype to American and Canadian members on a regular basis and I don't recall hearing anything that can remotely be called an expletive. Most may be six feet plus in height but they have always struck me as being gentle giants.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

sorry Harry if I have offended anyone then I apologise, how am I making it Hard Bob ?
I just bought the milescraft after the advice on here, the fact it's not a good fit is hardly my fault is it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Like they say if you have the will you can make it fit.
I wish I had the same router as yours but I don't but I have put the Milescraft plate on many ,many routers...
Here's a video that wil help you get it in place.see the 1st. part of the video and rewind it many times the key is to use the guide pin to line up one of the holes, once you have it then just find one more or just drill out one..

1207 Design & Inlay Kit From Milescraft - YouTube

====



Tazkb said:


> sorry Harry if I have offended anyone then I apologise, how am I making it Hard Bob ?
> I just bought the milescraft after the advice on here, the fact it's not a good fit is hardly my fault is it


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tazkb said:


> sorry Harry if I have offended anyone then I apologise, how am I making it Hard Bob ?
> I just bought the milescraft after the advice on here, the fact it's not a good fit is hardly my fault is it


Hi Kieth - Well, seems to be difference between a good fit and a perfect fit. Milescraft is designed to fit many routers and, as with most "one size fits all" items, they don't usually fit anything very well. For most, the advantages outweigh the disadvantages. Two big advantages of the Milescraft system is the ability to use larger bits as you just turn out the bushing carrier. The other is that you are aligning the BASE plate to the bit center, not just the bushing or bushing adapter. This means that by changing bushings you do not have to recenter anything. Actually, you only need to recenter when the base plate is removed. For me, it was the only logical solution to get bushing capability on my Triton and still retain the dust collection and below plate bit changing. 
I apologize if my recommendation isn't working for you. I probably should have determined your level of expectations first. I generally go for functionality over aesthetics.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keith, it may help you to understand American humor knowing that we almost never use the word bloody.(except for bloody noses!) BJ was tickled at your use of it and smiling as he typed his bloody response.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

fine Mike sometimes things get lost in the interpretation I guess and different cultures find differing things amusing, as for the base plate I was expecting better, yes I can make it work but you would think with that many holes it would fit either the B&D or Erbauer easily
and it doesn't. i'll make it fit no worries and enjoy my router for the jobs i wan't it to do
thanks


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

I forgot to add I have a great respect for my America cousins, indeed had I the chance I would be living over there myself.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Mike said:


> Keith, it may help you to understand American humor knowing that we almost never use the word bloody.(except for bloody noses!) BJ was tickled at your use of it and smiling as he typed his bloody response.


 I enjoy an occasional bloody Mary myself.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

hahahahahahaha with beer ? or with ??? ,we are talking about a drink right ??? LOL

===



TomE said:


> I enjoy an occasional bloody Mary myself.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tazkb said:


> fine Mike sometimes things get lost in the interpretation I guess and different cultures find differing things amusing, as for the base plate I was expecting better, yes I can make it work but you would think with that many holes it would fit either the B&D or Erbauer easily
> and it doesn't. i'll make it fit no worries and enjoy my router for the jobs i wan't it to do
> thanks


Many years ago I had a friend who had a saying, "small hammers for small errors and big hammers for big errors" A "carpenter" I knew used small beading to cover small mistakes and wide beading to cover big mistakes, and that's the truth.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah i guess some people (me included) don't realise their own strength or are a bit heavy handed, I spent much of my life as an Overhead Linesman building Electricity Pylons which often required strength over subtlety and I can be heavy handed sometimes, but I do enjoy wood working, it's kind of theraputic for me, however i can sometimes be a bit of a perfectionist which can be a real curse


----------



## erineck (Jul 18, 2012)

Bill...
I have a thread I was wondering if you could advise on please?
in introductions, #292911


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It's the F bomb that we overuse; especially the ladies.
I try and watch my language around them and am 'rewarded' with a veritable shower of expletives. Must be something I said...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Tazkb said:


> ok you got me i'll try one as they are on offer, shhhss anything for a quiet life, whats with all the bloodies ? have you cut yourself BOB ?


You would have to meet Bj to understand Bj. :wacko:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Keith

Possibly a bit late, I know, but have you considered a Trend sub-base. Apart from the ones with all the holes (a Unibase) they do sell solid ones (all GB/something). Their Erbauer compatibility page doesn't show any base plates specifically drilled for your router, but the GB/5S can be drilled to order for you. All Trend bases come complete with a centring pin and an alignment bush so you could always centre the baseplate on the router yourself and drill own holes if needs be. The GB/5S takes Elu/Trend style guide bushes, available in metric and an increasing number Imperial sizes, whilst if you want to use Porter-Cable style guide bushes Trend sell their GB/5US. Don't confuse the Trend sub-bases with low cost ones. They are 7mm thick and specifically designed for use in manufacturing environments so they will outlive a lot of other products

Regards

Phil


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I just had a peep at your comprehensive public profile Keith and that B&D 850Kw router is one heck of a machine!!!! Where about in Lancashire are you, I left Fallowfied, Manchester in 1964.


----------

